# Are there two resorts right next to each other in Orlando?



## melpollard (Apr 17, 2019)

thinking of putting in for trade at two different resorts that are very close together or related in Orlando.  Thinking this might maximize my chances of getting two or three large units at Christmas 2020 or 2021.

Which resorts would you choose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 17, 2019)

Marriott's Sabal Palms, Royal Palms and Imperial Palms are part of the same complex. Sheraton's Vistana Resort (not Villages) is right around the corner from that Marriott complex.

(Grand Beach is across the road from the Sheraton but those would be my first choice.)

All of that is right near the Disney property line.

If you are spending time at Universal, there are several fairly close together up on Westwood/International Drive also. (check google maps for Marriott Cypress Harbour and Harbour Lake - with Grande Vista, Sheraton Vistana Villages and Bluegreen (and HGVC-SeaWorld from RCI) within a mile or so.)


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 17, 2019)

I second the recommendation for Marriott’s Sabal, Royal and Imperial Palms. The drive from there to the WDW parks is as quick and easy (in some ways quicker and easier) than the drive from the Disney resorts. (But from Disney resorts you could take Disney transportation instead of driving.) And the accommodations are lovely. Sheraton Vistana Resort is a little farther away but almost as convenient. We’ve also stayed at Grand Beach and enjoyed their 3 bedroom units, but driving to WDW involves making a left turn onto Hwy. 535, not always easy.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 18, 2019)

I feel Cypress Pointe, Diamond Grande Villas Resort , and the Bluegreen Vacation Resort are located in the same general area. They are right next door to one another, liked a triangle, if my memory served me correctly.


----------



## melpollard (Apr 18, 2019)

With Interval, if a trade comes through and I accept it, and then a better unit comes available, what are the options? Any? I’ve never used them before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 18, 2019)

Vacation Village At Parkway & Parkway International are neighbors.  

Vistana Villages is across the street from The Fountains.  

Magic Tree Resort is across the street from WestGate Vacation Villages.  Both of those are just around the corner from Orbit One Vacation Villas.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 18, 2019)

You've had some good suggestions so far.  I don't know what you're trading in with, but Marriott's Imperial Palms resort only has 3 bedroom units.  The other properties at the same location -- Royal Palms and Sabal Palms are resorts that only have 2 bedroom units.  

If you only request Imperial Palms, Interval may present that option with an upgrade fee.  Might be worth it to have everyone in the same complex.  

In regards to holding out for a better option, that's what the E-Plus option that Interval offers is for.  The only downside with choosing it is that all subsequent searches must be done manually.  So you will be putting some time into getting what you want.


----------



## melpollard (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes, thank you! Great suggestions but now I’m looking for opinions on probability, which suggestions might be most probable since it’s going to be hard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 19, 2019)

melpollard said:


> With Interval, if a trade comes through and I accept it, and then a better unit comes available, what are the options? Any? I’ve never used them before.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The terms and conditions of membership is excellent bedtime reading.  

https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/iw/buyers-guide.pdf

Page 7, Item 8 (kinda long)

RCI has terms and conditions, too.


----------



## melpollard (Apr 19, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> The terms and conditions of membership is excellent bedtime reading.
> 
> https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/iw/buyers-guide.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks. I’ll give it a try. Usually after two paragraphs , I start hearing Charlie Brown’s mother’s voice in my head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhonda (Apr 19, 2019)

Reunion (a large master plan community) has both Wyndham and Worldmark on the same property ... likely in the same buildings ... likely overlapping the same units.  All are 3BR units.

Edited to add:  Both are RCI.  If only trading in II, forget these. Sorry.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 19, 2019)

melpollard said:


> Thanks. I’ll give it a try. Usually after two paragraphs , I start hearing Charlie Brown’s mother’s voice in my head.



That's not unintentional . . . this is timesharing


----------



## nkldavy (Apr 20, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> I feel Cypress Pointe, Diamond Grande Villas Resort , and the Bluegreen Vacation Resort are located in the same general area. They are right next door to one another, liked a triangle, if my memory served me correctly.


   And Blue Tree is across the street from Cypress Pointe.


----------



## nkldavy (Apr 20, 2019)

Wyndham Cypress Palms and Star Island.


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 22, 2019)

melpollard said:


> With Interval, if a trade comes through and I accept it, and then a better unit comes available, what are the options? Any?



You do have the option when booking a trade to add $59 or so to get E-Plus added. One downside is that you cannot put in an ongoing search for retrade options - it's all about stalking the website.

I go to WDW a lot but never Christmas week (way way way too crowded) so I'm not sure what will be available but if you are searching in advance, you should be fine.



> *Q. What is E-Plus?*
> 
> 
> E-Plus allows members to retrade their confirmed exchange up to three times for a different destination, resort, unit size, or travel date for a one-time fee.
> ...


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 22, 2019)

Has anyone mentioned this:

https://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## rhonda (Apr 22, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Has anyone mentioned this:
> 
> https://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


Error: This page can't load Google Maps correctly.

Edited to add:  Safari Browser on Mac OS X (latest versions of both).  I do NOT have a Google login.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 22, 2019)

You can somewhat ignore that.

It will open with a map of the US, and that warning over it.  

Up above, there are things to click on.

Click on _Florida_.

Now, zoom into the Orlando area.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 23, 2019)

Marriotts Cypress and Harbor Lake are across the street from one another.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 23, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Reunion (a large master plan community) has both Wyndham and Worldmark on the same property ... likely in the same buildings ... likely overlapping the same units.  All are 3BR units.
> 
> Edited to add:  Both are RCI.  If only trading in II, forget these. Sorry.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reunion,_Florida


----------



## rhonda (Apr 23, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reunion,_Florida


ha, ha, ha.  Hype, huh?


----------



## chriskre (Apr 23, 2019)

Bluegreen Oasis Lakes & Vistana Villages are right across from each other.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 24, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Has anyone mentioned this:
> 
> https://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html



Actually, when you look at that, you will see that there are 7 clusters of multiple resort locations, where the resorts are within a block or so of each other.  The number of resorts in each cluster are 5, 7, 6, 6, 16, 15 and 7.


----------



## elaine (Apr 25, 2019)

double post


----------



## elaine (Apr 25, 2019)

I would take MArriotts 1st, then Vistana resorts.


----------



## Armada (Apr 28, 2019)

Instead of try to find resorts close to each other, you might want to try to get all your needed units at the largest resorts in the area. I would suggest either Marriott Grande Vista or Sheraton Vistana Resort. Both are large enough to have two different resort codes in Interval and probably have at least 300 units each.


----------



## melpollard (Dec 15, 2019)

The lady at at Interval is
Telling me to put in request for Marriott Grande Vista resort because she says they have more Availability and my
Chances would be better if
Getting four 3 bedroom units in one resort.  

I would love to hear your opinions on that strategy.

Also, what’s the closest timeshare to Grand Vista for a backup Plan? I’m not
Great at reading that map someone
Posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 17, 2019)

Marriott Cypress Harbour and Harbour Lake are around the corner. Sheraton Vistana Villages is also pretty close.

But I don't think any of those have 3BR villas so if you are limiting yourself to that, you would likely need to step down in quality (Bluegreen might have 3BRs) or take your chances at Grande Vista.


----------



## melpollard (Jan 2, 2020)

chalee94 said:


> Marriott Cypress Harbour and Harbour Lake are around the corner. Sheraton Vistana Villages is also pretty close.
> 
> But I don't think any of those have 3BR villas so if you are limiting yourself to that, you would likely need to step down in quality (Bluegreen might have 3BRs) or take your chances at Grande Vista.



Like walking distance around the corner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melpollard (Jan 2, 2020)

Armada said:


> Instead of try to find resorts close to each other, you might want to try to get all your needed units at the largest resorts in the area. I would suggest either Marriott Grande Vista or Sheraton Vistana Resort. Both are large enough to have two different resort codes in Interval and probably have at least 300 units each.



What are the two resort codes for Grand Vista? I only see one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuy (Jan 2, 2020)

One 3-bedrrom unit Christmas Week is nearly impossible (we got one once).  Four is unlikely.


----------



## melpollard (Jan 2, 2020)

OldGuy said:


> One 3-bedrrom unit Christmas Week is nearly impossible (we got one once). Four is unlikely.



We just changed it to Thanksgiving week at Grande Vista Marriott hoping for a better result. If they don’t start coming thru, I’ll add a rental to it, and then I’ll put in the two resorts close by, Cypress and another one that I forget the name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 3, 2020)

melpollard said:


> Like walking distance around the corner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah, no. More like 1.5 miles or so.


----------



## Armada (Jan 4, 2020)

The codes for Grand Vista are MGV and MGR.


----------



## hot2trot (Aug 6, 2020)

In the Marriott system, there aren't a lot of choices in Orlando for 3 bedroom, and if you want FOUR 3 bedroom all the same week..... good luck! Marriott  Imperial  Palms is actually one building, but all the units are very large 3 bedroom villas. It is located right across the street from Royal Palms which are all 2 bedroom. That is right on the same property as the Marriott Hotel. It is an older property, built in the mid 1980's, but they are all nice and the closest resort to Disney. 

Your next choice is Marriott's Grande Vista ( be careful of spelling as there is another Grand Vista resort in Orlando - different company) They do have 3 bedroom, but those were only built in the later parts of the resort.  Cypress Harbor are all 2 bedroom non lock off. Marriott's Harbour Villas does have some 3 bedroom villas, but I don't think as many as that property doesn't have as many villas either.  Grande Vista is the largest of Marriott's properties in Orlando, they have over 1200 rooms there.

Marriott's Lakeshore Village also has 3 bedroom townhomes, and it is really nice, but trying to find 4 of them would be almost impossible.  They only have 82 villas there, and they have 8 different floor plans.

If you need that many bedrooms, Grande Vista is best choice.  You could also go for a 2 bedroom and then a studio, to come up with 3 bedrooms. At least everyone would be at same property.  Good luck!


----------



## CPNY (Aug 6, 2020)

Go with a Marriott. Depends on what parks. Grand vista is close to universal (15 min drive) Marriott Cypress Harbor is nice too

I spent 6 weeks at grand vista earlier this summer. I learned to like it. I also had a really nice view so that helped.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 13, 2020)

Is there a resort in Orlando that DOESN'T have another resort right next door?  Or at least very close...


----------

